# Geekbench 5



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

*File name:* Geekbench-5.3.2-WindowsSetup.exe
*File size:* 120MB
Download Link:
Geekbench 5 - Cross-Platform Benchmark

*Even in trial mode, Geekbench will allow you to run the CPU benchmark and that's really the only thing I'm after for this particular competition.*

This benchmark is straight forward enough, even a caveman could do it. At the license prompt hit "later":





Then hit "Run CPU Benchmark"




Your results will be displayed in a browser window and are automatically uploaded to the geekbench website upon completion. Please include the following snips in your submission, or take a screenshot of your entire desktop. Please be sure to make it legible, I don't want to go back and hunt people down for missing data. If you're sub is missing data I will not post to the leaderboard until you have updated it accordingly with all the required data points.

*Include in your submission:*

1)The direct hyper link to your results:
Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7B12 - Geekbench Browser

2) A screenshot/snip of your actual score so we can see your results in the thread without clicking on the hyperlink:





Here is my first go at a leaderboard (this is just a rough draft).. recommendations welcome


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 25, 2021)

https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/6677294


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2021)

another 10850K - love this chip.  Altho this benchmark is a lil sus - single core uses 2 % of the cpu 

Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7C75 - Geekbench Browser


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> another 10850K - love this chip.  Altho this benchmark is a lil sus - single core uses 2 % of the cpu
> 
> Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7C75 - Geekbench Browser
> View attachment 189895


Do you guys think we should forgo the CPUz screenshot since clocking information is displayed with your result?



storm-chaser said:


> Do you guys think we should forgo the CPUz screenshot since clocking information is displayed with your result?


So lets forgo the CPUz screenshot for this comp. Instead, just post your CPU clock speed above your submission so I at least have the basic data to fill in the leaderboard.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> Do you guys think we should forgo the CPUz screenshot since clocking information is displayed with your result?
> 
> 
> So lets forgo the CPUz screenshot for this comp. Instead, just post your CPU clock speed above your submission so I at least have the basic data to fill in the leaderboard.


Yes the link should take care of the clocks and such - pluz CPUz is useless if you have C states/power saving features on.

Nice clocks on that chip btw


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

I know I used some examples of this CPU above but here is my legit submission for that rig...
Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7B12 - Geekbench Browser


----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2021)

I made two runs, stock, and all core oc..







I don't have it logged but judging by the score the all @ stock was around 4400-4450 or so.


----------



## Det0x (Feb 25, 2021)

ASUS System Product Name  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for an ASUS System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 9 5950X processor.



					browser.geekbench.com
				




Settings: 5950x PBO CO-30 allcore, ~5.2ghz singlethread boost, custom watercooling




@ storm-chaser
You have few bugs/missing highlights/numbers in the userbenchmark leaderboard. (I dont run a 9900k etc )
Superposition leaderboard: 3950x = red = Team AMD


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

Det0x said:


> View attachment 189921
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did notice that 3950 being a turncoat LOL

I will get to it later to day...



Det0x said:


> View attachment 189921
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt see the 9900K listed. If you look at 3rd place you will see I have listed your 5950 (which is a sick processor by the way)


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 26, 2021)

My dual processor z820 w/ E5-2696v2 processors might be old, but it can still hang with a 10850K (stock, at least) in multi-core performance.

Single core .. not so good? That's why I have a 5.3GHz 9600KF


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 27, 2021)

Wish I could, but...


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 27, 2021)

jlewis02 said:


> https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/6677294
> View attachment 189891


My z820 rig may be old but at least I can hang with a 10850K in multi-core performance, at least with moderate overclocking.


Arctucas said:


> Wish I could, but...
> 
> View attachment 190113


Try disabling your local firewall and also check to confirm the time/date on your computer is accurate.

Definitely SSL related. Not completing the handshake for some reason.

Might also want to try setting another browser as primary and see if that does anything different.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 27, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> My z820 rig may be old but at least I can hang with a 10850K in multi-core performance.
> 
> Try disabling your local firewall and also check to confirm the time/date on your computer is accurate.
> 
> ...



Tried all that, no difference.

I try a lot of applications, benchmarks, etc.

Geekbench is the only one that I have this issue with.

Not going to worry about it, not my loss.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 27, 2021)

Generic  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for a Generic with an AMD Ryzen 9 5900X processor.



					browser.geekbench.com
				







Arctucas said:


> Tried all that, no difference.
> 
> I try a lot of applications, benchmarks, etc.
> 
> ...



I was having some stupid SSL issues connecting to a couple of websites this afternoon. First thing I thought was date/time was off, but it wasn't. So I logged into my router and rebooted it. Issue went away.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 27, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> Wish I could, but...
> 
> View attachment 190113


Maybe because you’re running 7?


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 27, 2021)

Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7C56  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for a Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-7C56 with an AMD Ryzen 5 5600X processor.



					browser.geekbench.com


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 27, 2021)

System manufacturer System Product Name  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for a System manufacturer System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 7 5800X processor.



					browser.geekbench.com


----------



## Vendor (Feb 28, 2021)

MSI MS-7996  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for a MSI MS-7996 with an Intel Core i5-7500 processor.



					browser.geekbench.com


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 28, 2021)

My lowly little MacBook Pro.   
I won't rant or rave about Intel, but it gets the job done. The Radeon Pro 5600m is pretty great though.








						MacBookPro16,4  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for a MacBookPro16,4 with an Intel Core i9-9880H processor.



					browser.geekbench.com


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 28, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Maybe because you’re running 7?



That matters because ... ?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 28, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> That matters because ... ?


Because the system requirements state Win 10 .... ,,,, ‘’’’ .


----------

